# Immigration to Malaysia ?



## ahmedsomir (Jun 20, 2013)

Dears,

i want to know any details about the process and the requirements to immigrate to Malaysia ?

thank you


----------



## RAKA1 (Nov 12, 2013)

its better to apply for a business license and business visa.
which can get very easily within 2 months with your whole family.


----------



## ahmedsomir (Jun 20, 2013)

How much does it cost and the period of it ..


----------



## RAKA1 (Nov 12, 2013)

*dp10 visa*



ahmedsomir said:


> How much does it cost and the period of it ..


prize depend on case to case
time limit is around 2 months only.


----------



## ahmedsomir (Jun 20, 2013)

visa avilibiliy for how much ?? and if there is any medical insurance or and grants from the government.


----------



## RAKA1 (Nov 12, 2013)

ahmedsomir said:


> visa avilibiliy for how much ?? and if there is any medical insurance or and grants from the government.


Visa available on eligibility, 
its business visa ,its nothing to do with government grant. its not PR or RP.


----------



## RuiHoe (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi there,

Here is a more detailed message about the Malaysian My Second Home (MM2H) Programme

The MM2H Programme is initiated and promoted by the Government of Malaysia. It is a programme to encourage foreigners to stay on long term with multi entry social visit pass. The social visit pass is initially for a period of 10 years, and is renewable thereafter.

Incentives on the programme:

10 year multi-entry pass.
Tax-free income from abroad.
Tax-and-duty-free from importing one personal car or purchase of locally-assembled car
Applicants are allowed to bring their single children, under 21 years old (students will require to apply for student pass) and one domestic helper.
Applicants are allowed to register or own a business, work part-time in specialized industry and for those above 55 to work not more than 20 hours a week.
Financial Requirements

Under 50 years of age	
Proof of liquid assets of at least RM500,000 and offshore income of at least RM10,000 per month

Upon approval:
Maintain a Fixed Deposit (FD) of RM300,000 (can withdraw up to RM150,000 after 1 year for approved expenses eg house purchase, children’s education and medical purposes in Malaysia)
For above RM1,000,000 property owner (cash purchaser) – only need to maintain RM150,000

Over 50 years of age
Proof of liquid assets of at least RM350,000 and offshore income of at least RM10,000 per month

Upon approval:
Maintain a Fixed Deposit (FD) of RM150,000 or proof of government approved pension fund of at least RM10,000 per month (can withdraw up to RM50,000 after 1 year for approved expenses eg house purchase, children’s education and medical purposes in Malaysia)
For above RM1,000,000 property owner (cash purchaser) – only need to maintain RM100,000

Hope this helps and if you need a MM2H agent to help, PM me.


----------

